

Real time infinite scale DB with SQL interface - riffraff
http://www.siliconvalleywatcher.com/mt/archives/2010/04/algebraix_too_g.php
I am seriously skeptic, but this looks interesting
======
roder
This does sound like a panacea. My father says "if it's too good to be true,
it probably is."

However, having the CIA and Navy as customers is pretty credible.

